# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Λέπια στο Πόδι

## soupia

[IMG][/IMG]
Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Αποκτήσαμε πρόσφατα ένα καναρινάκι (Σπιρτούλης) σαν δώρο για τα παιδιά. Ο Σπιρτούλης είναι ζωηρότατος αλλά είδαμε ότι στο
πόδι του έχει αυτά τα ''λέπια''. Είναι φυσιολογικό ή πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι; Υπόψη ότι τα είχε από την αρχή όταν μας τον κάνανε δώρο.
θα ακολουθήσει η παρουσίαση του Σπιρτούλη σύντομα.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων! Σπύρος.

----------


## jk21

Ακαρεα knemidocoptes

Παρε   NOVAQUASOL A 

απο φαρμακειο και κανε επαλειψη καθε μερα .Σε μια εβδομαδα ισως και νωριτερα θα ειναι μια χαρα 

Προσεχε οχι ποδοτητα μεγαλη και λαδωσεις το φτερωμα .Μονο κατω στο ποδαρακι

----------


## soupia

Οκ. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Θα ξεκινήσω από αύριο κ θα ενημερώσω για την πορεία του.

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλησπερα καλος ορισες στην παρεα μας.
Το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω αλλα εκανα οτι σου ειπε ο κ Δημητρης και ολα καλα μετα απο λιγες μερες.

----------


## vasilis.a

ισως και με σκετη βαζελινη θα στρωσουν μετα απο μερικες φορες.τα νυχια ειναι πολυ βαθια κομμενα.

----------


## soupia

[IMG][/IMG]

Λοιπόν μετά από τη χρήση της NOVAQUASOL A, τα πόδια του Σπιρτούλη είναι όπως τα βλέπετε στη φωτο.
Noμίζετε ότι χρειάζεται ακόμα η κρέμα;

----------


## jk21

Δειχνουν καλυτερα αλλα νομιζω εχουν ακομα καποιο θεμα .Να τα δουμε ομως απο κοντα οπως στην αρχικη φωτο ,για να μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε σωστα

----------


## xasimo

Κι εγω σπιρτουλη το βγαλα το καινουργιο μου καναρινακι  ::  Και μενα εχει ακαρεα και αρχισα σημερα την θεραπεια  :Happy: 
Κουκλακι ειναι! Σας ευχομαι καλη συμβιωση και περαστικουλια!

----------


## soupia

Οκ θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω καινούρια φώτο πιο κοντινή.

----------


## soupia

[IMG][/IMG]

ελπίζω να φαίνεται καλά.
Να τη συνεχίσω την αλοιφή;

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι και παλι κοντινη η φωτο οπως η πρωτη .παρολα αυτα υπαρχει εμφανης βελτιωση ,δεν ειναι ομως σε αποσταση και πλανο ωστε να εχω αντιληψη αν υπαρχει ολικη

----------


## soupia

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## soupia

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

πολυ καλυτερα ,αλλα εχει κατι υπολειματα .αν δεν αρχισες αμεσως τοτε που σου ειπα ,ισως εχει περιθωρια βελτιωσης με την ιδια αλοιφη .Αν ομως απο τις 23 μεχρι τωρα εβαζες ,τοτε θα περιμενα μεγαλυτερη βελτιωση .Αν το τελευταιο ,τοτε βαλε μια μονο φορα σημερα ,λιγο περισσοτερη ποσοτητα (αλλα να μην το γεμισεις κιολας ) και να το δουμε σε 3 ημερες .Αν δεν ειναι καλυτερα παρε epithol  ή ριξε μια σταγονα pulmosan στο σβερκο

αυτο που βλεπουμε εμεις αριστερα ειναι σχεδον τελειως οκ .το δεξι δειχνει να εχει κατι υπολειματα

----------


## stefos

Πολύ βελτιωμένο όντως!! ,Δημήτρη την novaquasol μπορούμε να την χρησιμοποιήσουμε και προληπτικά ανα αραιά διαστήματα ή το βλέπεις υπερβολή ?

----------


## soupia

Την αλοιφή δυστυχώς τη βάζαμε διακεκομένα. Οπότε να πάρω την epithol να δοκιμάσω;

----------


## jk21

οχι αν την εβαζες διακεκομενα εξηγειται !

βαλε 5 μερες αλλα συνεχομενα και θα ειναι μια χαρα

μαλιστα με παραξενεψε που δεν ειχε κανει δουλεια τελειωτικη ....

----------


## soupia

Οκ συνεχίζουμε πάλι από αύριο.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα... εγώ θα λέπταινα λίγο και την ή τις πατήθρες . Είναι αρκετά χοντρή . Με επιφύλαξη απ΄όσο μπορεί κανείς ασφαλώς να δει σε μια φωτογραφία.

----------


## VolosVoice

Το πρόβλημα αυτό στα ποδαράκια εμφανίζεται λόγο της ηλικίας του πουλιού; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ειναι του 2013; Δεν ειναι ασθένεια μεταδιδόμενη ε;

----------


## jk21

ειναι ακαρεα των ποδιων και μεταδιδεται φυσικα και στα πουλια του ιδιου χωρου 


το ιδιο συμπτωμα (λεπια στα ποδια ,υπερκερατωση ) αλλα απο μην παθολογικη αιτια (οχι δηλαδη ακαρεα των ποδιων ) μπορει να εμφανισουν γερικα πουλια πανω απο 5 με 6 χρονια και στην αρχη οχι εντονα .Πανω απο 8 θα δεις σημαντικη υπερκερατωση οπως και στραβωμα των νυχιων σε πολυ μεγαλυτερη ηλικια

----------


## soupia

Ορίστε μιά σημερινή φώτο από το καναρινάκι μας.
[IMG][/IMG]

Σήμερα παρατηρήσαμε ότι κάποιες φορές δεν πατάει το πόδι με το δαχτυλίδι κ στηρίζεται μόνο στο άλλο συν ότι κάθεται στην πατήθρα φουσκωμένο.
Γενικά είναι ζωηρό αλλά έχει χάσει  λίγο από τη ζωντάνια του.

----------


## jk21

βγαλε μια κοντινη εκει που το δαχτυλο δειχνει πορτοκαλοκαφε πανω πανω στη φωτο 

νομιζω εχουμε να κανουμε πια με *Καναρίνι με πιθανότητα ξηρής ευλογιάς*

----------


## soupia

[IMG][/IMG]

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βγάλω καλύτερη τώρα

----------


## jk21

με ενδιαφερει αυτο που δειχνω

----------


## soupia

[IMG][/IMG]

Ελπίζω να φαίνεται καλύτερα τωρα

----------


## jk21

καταρχην τα ακαρεα δειχνουν να επιμενουν και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι 

αν θελετε δοκιμαστε epithol αν και μου ειναι περιεργο γιατι δεν τα καταφερε η αλοιφη που εχετε 

κατα δευτερον βλεπω καπως διογκωμενο το σημειο που ειπα ,αλλα δεν ειναι καφετι οπως στην αρχικη φωτο .Ειχατε βαλει ισως κατι νωριτερα απανω  του; πχ betadine

----------


## soupia

Όχι δεν είχαμε βάλει κάτι πάνω.
Την epithol την παίρνουμε από φαρμακείο; Για πόσες μέρες;

----------


## jk21

απο πετ σοπ ή κτηνιατρικα ειδη 

για μια εβδομαδα αλλα θελω σιγουρα να διαπιστωσεις το πρωι οτι δεν υπαρχει εξογκωμα εκει που εχω σημειωσει 

ειναι ξεκαθαρο και σκουρο στην πρωτη φωτο

----------


## soupia

Meρικές σημερινές φωτο απο το πόδι του κ την κοιλιά του.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

το ποδι δειχνει οκ με λιγα υπολειματα ακαρεων .Αν γινοταν συστηματικη χρηση εστω εβδομαδας με την νοβακουαζολ και δεν εγινε κατι ,δοκιμασε επιθολ 

αν οχι τοτε συνεχισε με κεινη 

η κοιλια δεν ειναι με διογκωμενα εντερα αλλα λογω αντανακλασεων (; ) ειναι λιγο υποπτο το χρωμα της

----------


## soupia

Νομίζω είναι χρήσιμο να αναφέρω κ μερικά πράγματα για το Σπιρτούλη.

1. Αλλαγή νερού 2 φορές την ημέρα: πρωί - μεσημέρι
2. Πατήθρες από ξύλο
3. Σπόροι χύμα σε σακουλάκι από pet shop χωρίς μπισκότο και ρούπσεν. Έχω κρατήσει τη μία ταίστρα στο κλουβί  και κάθε Κυριακή κ Τετάρτη βάζω 5 κουταλιές του γλυκού σπόρους.
4. 2 φορές την εβδομάδα αυγό. Τις υπόλοιπες μέρες λαχανικά-χορταρικά-φρούτο
5. Κάθε Κυριακή καθαρισμός όλου του κλουβιού. Κάθε Τετάρτη μίνι καθαρισμός με αλλαγή του χαρτιού για τις κουτσουλιές.

----------


## jk21

Σπυρο ολα καλα αυτα .Τα ακαρεα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχουν δημιουργηθει στο δικο σου χωρο αλλα να υπηρχαν ιχνη τους και πριν ερθει σε σενα και απλα τωρα για αγνωστους λογους βρηκαν ευκαιρια αναπτυξης

----------


## soupia

Ξεκίνησα σήμερα με epithol και βλέπουμε πως θα πάει.

----------


## soupia

Mια φωτο μετά από 3 μέρες χρήσης epithol.

[IMG][/IMG]

Λέτε αυτό το φούσκωμα με το σκρύρο χρώμα να είναι τελικά ξηρή ευλογιά;

----------


## jk21

ναι αν δεν υπαρξε τραυματισμος ,τοτε σιγουρα ειναι ξηρη ευλογια .Συνεχισε epithol να κλεισεις εβδομαδα σε ολα τα δαχτυλα και αν ειναι ευλογια ,θα συνεχισεις και μετα τοπικα στο ογκιδιο .Αν δεις επιδεινωση στη συμπεριφορα του ,μας ειδοποιεις

----------


## soupia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο κλουβί του καναρινιού παρατήρησα ένα περίεργο κόκκινο σημάδι στο σαπιοκόκκαλο όπως φαίνεται και στην παρακάτω φώτο.

[IMG][/IMG]

Η πρώτη σκάψη ήταν ότι προκειται για αίμα αλλα δε δείχνει να είναι κάπου χτυπημένο ή πάνω στο πουλάκι να έχει άλλο τέτοιο σημάδι.
Καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να είναι;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εχει καμια πετρα κοκκινωπη στο κλουβη; Ή καμια αυγοτροφη κοκκινη;

----------


## soupia

Φίλε μου όχι ούτε πέτρα κοκκινωπή υπάρχει ούτε αυγοτροφή

----------


## Γιούρκας

Αν δεν είχες τπτ που θα μπορούσε να αφήσει χρώμα(κόκκινο) τοτε θα είναι αίμα...άνοιξε το στόμα και δες αν έχει άσπρα σημάδια ή μήπως έχει κάποια πληγεί η γλώσσα...Καλού κακού βγάλε φωτό κοιλιάς

----------


## soupia

Είχες δίκιο η γλώσσα του είναι τραυματισμένη σαν λίγο κομμένη όχι μπροστά μπροστά αλλά πιο μέσα.
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βγάλω φώτο.
Χρειάζεται να του κάνω κάτι;

----------


## Γιούρκας

Βάλτου βρασμένο αυγό,να τρώει μια πιο πολύ μαλακή τροφή ώστε να μην ζορίζει τοσο την γλώσσα...σε λίγες μέρες πρόσεξε το πάλι να δούμε αν εχει βελτίωση  ώστε να είμαστε σίγουροι οτι είναι όντως η γλώσσα

----------


## soupia

οκ Θα του βγάλω τα σπόρια κ αύριο σκέτο αυγό.
Το σαπιοκόκκαλο να το αλλάξω;

----------


## Γιούρκας

τα σπόρια κανονικά(δεν αφερείς κάτι) απλά πρόσθεσε του αυγό...το σουπιοκόκκαλο μπορείς να το τρίψεις εκεί που έχει αίμα και θα ειναι μια χαρά

----------


## soupia

Οκ σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## soupia

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Το καναρινάκι μας παρουσιάζει μερικά θεματάκια κ ανησυχούμε για αυτό.
Καταρχήν κάθεται αρκετές φορές κατα τη διάρκρια της ημέρας είτε στο ένα είτε στο άλλο πόδι κ κάποιες φορές είναι φουσκωμένο.
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Έχω βγάλει κ κάποιες φώτο απο την κοιλιά του και τις  κουτσουλιές. Ειδικά οι κουτσουλιές του φαίνονται νερουλές με αποτέλεσμα το χαρτί που έχω στον πάτο του 
κλουβιού να γίνεται μούσκεμα.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Το άλλο θεματάκι που έχει είναι ένα μικτο φούσκωμα-εξόγκωμα σε ένα απο τα δάχτυλα του ποδιού που συνοδευεται κ απο ελαφρώς μαυρισμένο νύχι. Το θέμα αυτό το
είχα θίξει κ σε άλλο θέμα αλλά το ξαναβάζω φωτο μήπως τελικά είναι ευλογιά.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Τέλος κάπου έχει τραυματίσει τη γλώσσα του με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπουμε σημάδια από αίμα στο σουπιοκόκκαλο. Προσπαθήσαμε να βγάλουμε μια φωτο από το στόμα του αλλά δεν ξέρω αν
μπορείται να διακρίνεται κάτι.

[IMG][/IMG]

Άλλο που μας έχει κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι πίνει πολύ νερό. 
Το πουλάκι είναι του 2013 και για τροφή έχει την Τ3 Platinum της Manitoba χύμα από μαγαζί.
Θα θέλαμε τη γνώμη σας έτσι ώστε να το βοηθήσουμε.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μια ποιο κοντινη


το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να τραυματισε την γλωσσα του, στο δεματικο που εχεις δεσει το σουπιοκοκαλο.

μπορεις σε παρακαλω να βαλεις μια φωτογραφια με το μειγμα σπορων?

----------


## soupia

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## xasimo

Καλημερα Σπυρο! μαλλον δεν ειναι και πολυ φυσιολογικο να φουσκωνει και να καθεται στο ενα ποδι κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας.
Οταν ειχες ξαναθιξει το θεμα με το εξογκωμα στο ποδι τι σου ειχαν πει? 
Κανε λιγο υπομονη...καποιος θα σου απαντησει γτ τα θεματα υγειας ειναι λιγο λεπτα... :Happy:

----------


## Μπία

Εύχομαι περαστικά κι αγύριστα .

----------


## jk21

ενωσα και τα τρια θεματα (το παρον και τα προηγουμενα για το θεμα στο ποδι και το αιμα στο σουπιοκοκκαλο )

γιατι μαλλον ειναι αλληλενδετα 


Στο ποδι εχεις θεμα και με ακαρεα και με ξηρη ευλογια σιγουρα πια  ...

στα ακαρεα εβαλες τελικα επιθολ που χαμε πει; 


η κοιλια ειναι οκ

η γλωσσα αν ειναι τραυματισμος συντομα θα επουλωθει  .Βλεπω παντως δυο ασπριλες .Μια μπροστινη μακροστενη και μια στο βαθος της γλωσσας δεξια ενα σημαδακι που δειχνει ελαφρυ εξογκωμα προς τα πανω 

το σηκωμα του ποδιου ειναι απο τα ακαρεα και την ευλογια αναμενομενο 

με ανησυχει αυτο στο στομα .Αν δεν ειναι τραυματισμος ισως ειναι εσωτερικοι ερεθισμοι απο την ευλογια ή ιχνη τριχομοναδας αν και δεν ειναι σαφης η εικονα .Δες στο βαθος του λαιμου αν εχει κατι αλλο

----------


## soupia

Σας ευχαριστώ που ενώσατε τα θέματα έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει μία συνέχεια.
Είχα βάλει την epithol και υπήρξε μεγάλη βελτίωση στα πόδια του.
Να την αρχίσω πάλι την epithol;

Για το λαιμό θα κοιτάξω αργότερα κ θα σας πω.

----------


## jk21

ναι γιατι δεν εχουν καθαρισει 

και στα λεπια και στο ογκιδιο

----------


## soupia

Θα ξεκινήσω από σήμερα. Όσον αφορά τις κουτσουλιές του σας φαίνονται εντάξει;

----------


## jk21

καθαρα υγρα 

σχηματισμενο στερεο τμημα 


αρα μακροσκοπικα οκ

----------


## soupia

Κοιτάξαμε πάλι το στόμα του αλλά δεν φαίνεται κάτι προς το  λαιμό του. Ελπίζω να είναι απλώς τραυματισμός κ να επουλωθεί σύντομα.

----------


## soupia

Ένα μικρό update μετά από χρήση της epithol 2 εβδομάδων.
Το εξόγκωμα στο πόδι παραμένει.
Το μαυρισμένο νύχι στο πόδι που ήταν το εξόγκωμα έσπασε όπως φαίνεται και στις φώτο.
Το πουλάκι συνεχίζει να στέκεται στο ένα πόδι εναλλάξ.
Σήμερα τον είδα να τσιμπολογάει κουτσουλιές από τον πάτο. Πάιζει κάποιο ρόλο;

G][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

τα ποδια καθαρισαν απο τα ακαρεα 

δεν εχει φυγει το ογκιδιο της ευλογιας αλλα θα κανει τον κυκλο της και θα φυγει και αυτο . Αρκει η γλωσσα να καθαρισε (; ) και το πουλακι να δειχνει ευδιαθετο

----------


## soupia

Στη γλώσσα δεν έχουμε δει κάτι άλλο.
Την epithol να τη συνεχίσουμε;
Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δείχνει πολύ ευδιάθετο.

----------


## jk21

Μονο στο ογκιδιο να βαζεις ελαχιστη 

Αν η γλωσσα ειναι καθαρη  και τρωει κανονικα , βγαλε και μια φωτο της κοιλιας και κουτσουλια να δουμε

----------


## soupia

οκ θα βάλω αύριο φωτο

----------


## soupia

Φώτο από κοιλιά και κουτσουλιές

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

αν δεν δινεις κοκκινη χρωστικη ή μπισκοτοτροφη κοκκινη ή σπορους με μπισκοτα κοκκινα στο μιγμα 

αυτη η κουτσουλια δειχνει αιμοραγια .Ομως η κατασταση της κοιλιας και οι αλλες κουτσουλιες δειχνουν οτι μαλλον ταιζεις κατι με χρωστικη που δινει οχι μονο το κοκκινο χρωμα στα κοπρανα αλλα δημιουργει και κακη λειτουργια του εντερου αν κρινω απο την μορφη τους

----------


## soupia

Σπανάκι είχε φάει αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο. Τίποτα απο αυτά που αναφέρατε.

----------


## jk21

Σπυρο ελπιζω να ηταν πλυμμενο απο φυτοφαρμακα  ...

ξαναβγαλε αυριο το πρωι ή και σημερινες φωτο κουτσουλιας μονο με σπορους

πιο μιγμα δινεις;

----------


## soupia

Nέες φώτο από κουτσουλιές.
Μίγμα manitoba T3 platinum χύμα από μαγαζί.

G][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Κουτσουλιες οκ απο χρωμα  , σχετικα μικρες παντως .... περιεργο σχημα .Οχι το συνηθισμενο σκωληκοειδες

----------


## soupia

Με την τροφή εξαφανίζει πρώτα τους υπόλοιπους σπόρους κ αφήνει τελευταίο το κεχρί. 
Τον έχω δει αρκετές φορές ενώ έχει ακόμα κεχρί μέσα, να κατεβαίνει κάτω και να τσιμπολογάει τις κουτσουλιές. Μήπως κ από αυτό έχει γενικά πρόβλημα με ακάρεα;
Μήπως να δοκιμάσω κάποιο άλλο μίγμα;

----------


## jk21

Μιγμα θα μπορουσες πραγματι να δοκιμασεις  ,μηπως το κεχρι το συγκεκριμενο δεν ειναι καλο και για αυτο το αρνειται ,αν και συχνα τα πουλια δεν το επιλεγουν απλα γιατι δεν ειναι λιπαρο 

το να τρωει κουτσουλιες απο κατω ,ειναι επικινδυνο για αναπτυξη καποιας ασθενειας .Να αλλαζεις συχνα το υποστρωμα 

Δεν εχουν σχεση τα ακαρεα παντως με αυτο ...

----------


## soupia

Οκ θα δοκιμάσω να δω εδώ στα Χανιά τι άλλες τροφές υπάρχουν χωρίς μπισκότο κ ρούπσεν.
Κ μια ακόμη ερώτηση: το πουλάκι το έχουμε μέσα σε χώρο που έχει φως μέχρι αργά. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι καλύτερα να το σκεπάζουμε με ένα πανί από πιο νωρίς;

----------


## jk21

προφανως ... οταν σκοτεινιαζει και εξω

----------


## soupia

οκ αυτό κάνουμε, απλά είχαμε μια μικρή διαφωνία στην οικογένεια επι του θέματος

----------


## soupia

Με τη χρήση της epithol έχουν λαδωθεί τα φτερά του. Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό ή θα φύγει σιγά σιγά; Μπορώ να ρίξω κάτι στο μπάνιο του για να το βοηθήσω;

----------


## jk21

σε χλιαρο νερο μια σταγονα μονο υγρου για τα πιατα (και ανακατεμα ) αλλα θα εισαι εκει να ελεγχεις να μην πιει !  

να βαζεις λελογισμενη ποσοτητα αλοιφης

----------


## soupia

Οκ σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## soupia

Καλημέρα.
Δυστυχώς δεν πάμε καλά. Από το πρωί κάθεται συνέχεια στο ένα πόδι φουσκωμένο και δεν αλλάζει θέση. Δεν κελαηδάει καθόλου κ γενικά είναι πολύ υποτονικό.
Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αλλά δευτερο πρωινό σήμερα που η ποτίστρα του ήταν άδεια και δεύτερον κοιμόταν μέχρι τις 9.
Επίσης από την ώρα που ξύπνησε δεν έχει πλησιάσει την ταίστρα.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ειναι οκ απο θεμα καθαροτητας κοιλιακης περιοχης και καρινας 

στο ποδι εχει φυγει το ογκιδιο 

η κουτσουλια δειχνει να μην περιεχει στερεο σκουρο τμημα ,που δειχνει οτι πραγματι δεν εχει φαει τελευταια ,εκτος αν εχει και αλλες που εκεινες εχουν 

εχεις καποια αντιβιωση; 

κοιτα το πουλακι στο στομα μεχρι τα βαθος να δεις αν ειναι καθαρο ροζουλι ή εχει καποιο σημαδακι

----------


## soupia

Aντιβίωση δεν έχουμε.
Η γλώσσα του στη μέση περίπου κ λίγο προς τα μέσα φαίνεται να έχει κάτι σαν κόψιμο. Με ζοομ στη φώτο φαίνεται.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

παρε απο φαρμακειο pyravlex http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/pyralvex  και κανε πρωι απογευμα επαλειψη τη γλωσσα με μια μπατονετα για 3 με 4 μερες 

δινε στο πουλι αυγο ή μαλακη αυγοτροφη εκτος απο τους σπορους ,γιατι μαλλον εχει μολυνση στη γλωσσα και δεν μπορει να φαει .Σε πρωτη φαση δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε αν αυτο στη γλωσσα ειναι κατι χειροτερο

αν αυτο το λευκο σαν κοψιμο που φαινεται δειχνει να επεκτεινεται ή δεις ερεθισμο στο ματι μας ειδοποιεις

----------


## soupia

Οκ σε ευχαριστώ. Θα την πάρω αύριο.

----------


## soupia

Ξεκινήσαμε κανονικά σήμερα pyralvex.
Αυγό έφαγε. Τους σπόρους ακόμα δεν μπορεί. Πειράζει αν για μερικές μέρες του δίνω καθημερινά αυγό μέχρι να ξεκινήσει πάλι τους σπόρους;
Θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω κάποια βιταμίνη στην ποτίστρα του για να πάρει λίγο τα πάνω του;

----------


## jk21

οχι να του δινεις καθημερινα ελευθερα ,απλα αν μπορεις να ειναι σε μορφη αυγοτροφης αφρατης να μην επιβαρυνει τον οργανισμο με λιπαρα πολλα και πρωτεινη υπερβολικη .Αν δεν γινεται ,εστω αυγο ,αρκει να τρωει .Ειναι σημαντικο για να κρατηθει στη ζωη !


Μπορεις και βιταμινη

----------


## soupia

ok. Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποια βιταμίνη;

----------


## jk21

Μια να εχει και αμινοξεα πχ που δινουν και στην πτεροροια .Ας σου προτεινουν ισως τα μελη που εχουν δοκιμασει διαφορες

----------


## soupia

Οκ περιμένω προτάσεις από άλλα μέλη. Αλλιώς θα πάω αύριο σε ένα pet shop να ζητήσω μία.

----------


## xasimo

Σπυρο καλησπερα η πιο κοινη που θα βρεις ειναι της tafarm το pterophene. Δεν την εχω μπροστα μου να σου πω ακριβως συσταση αλλα εχει σιγουρα αμινοξεα. 
Υπαρχουν σιγουρα και καλυτερες αλλα δεν ξερω αν τις εχουν ολα τα πετ σοπ και εγω δεν δοκιμασει αλλη για να σου προτεινω. Περαστικα !

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα την mutavit ή την omnivit της versele laga

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καλύτερα να αποφευγεται τις βιταμίνες στο νερο. στην μαλακη τροφη η αυγοτροφη εχεις καλητερα αποτελεσματα. 

δοκιμασε το κους κους με γυρη και μελι, η αυγο με γυρη και ριζαλευρο. αναλογα τι αποδοχη θα εχει.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δοκιμασε να βρασεις τους σπορους για 20 λεπτα. στραγγιζεις, τους βαζεις σε χαρτι κουζινας για να φυγουν τα πολλα νερα και να κρυωσουν, και του δινεις οσο θελει να φαει.

----------


## soupia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους κ ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις και προτάσεις σας.
Το πουλάκι σήμερα είναι πιο ζωηρό. Έφαγε αρκετή αυγοτροφή. Σπόρους πάει να δοκιμάσει αλλά ζορίζεται. Θα δοκιμάσω αυτό με το βράσιμο.
Επειδή ψάχνει να βρει κάτι μαλακό να φάει πάει κ τσιμπολογάει τις κουτσουλιές. Μπορεί να πάθει κάτι από αυτό; Εννοείται ότι προσπαθώ να κρατάω καθαρό τον πάτο του κλουβιού
Βιταμίνη πήρα την Tabernil κ σε πρώτη φάση έριξα στο νερό. Αύριο θα ρίξω στην αυγοτροφή.
Επίσης αύριο θα δοκιμάσω να του βάλω κ μήλο ή λαχανικό.

----------


## jk21

Ναι να μην τρωει απο κατω !!!!


βαλε και σημερα Μηλο ή μπανανα 

κανε αυτο με τους σπορους που λεει ο Κωστας ή σπασε μερικους με γουδι ,αφου τους βαλεις μεσα σε καθαρο μαντηλι και δωσε να φαει 

Αυγο να υπαρχει παντα διαθεσιμο

----------


## soupia

Τέταρτη μέρα σήμερα με pyralvex. Σίγουρα βοήθησε αλλά ακόμα είναι υποτονικό κ στέκεται στο ένα πόδι.
Τους σπόρους τους δίνω βραστούς και του έχω συνέχεια διαθέσιμο αυγοτροφή ή αυγό.
Η χρήση της Pyralvex επιπλέον μέρες θα βοηθούσε; Mπορώ να δοκιμάσω κάτι άλλο;

----------


## jk21

εχει αλλαξει κατι στο στομα του εκει που ηταν σαν λευκο σημαδι ; αν ναι προς το καλυτερο και οχι τελεια ,το συνεχιζεις .Αν οχι βλεπουμε φωτο για να δουμε για τη συνεχεια

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

βρασμενους σπορους θα βαζεις ποσοτητα που θα καταναλωνει σε μια μερα και το βραδυ θα πετας οσους δεν εχουν φαγωθει.
θα βραζεις ποσοτητα για το πολυ 3 μερες και θα τα βαζεις στο ψυγειο.

----------


## soupia

Φώτο θα βάλω αύριο γιατί δε θέλω να το στρεσάρω επιπλέον.
Υπάρχει κάποια φώτο που να δείχνει πως είναι μια υγιή γλώσσα από καναρίνι;

----------


## jk21

οπως του δικου σου  αρκει να ειναι ολη ροζουλι ουτε κατακοκκινη ουτε με λευκο οπως διακρινεται σε καποια σημεια σε σενα

----------


## soupia

οκ σε ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορά

----------


## soupia

Προσπάθήσαμε να βγάλουμε μια καινούρια φωτο. Νομίζω ότι είναι κάπως καλύτερα.
Σήμερα έκανε 2-3 προσπάθειες να κελαηδήσει αλλά δεν του βγήκε.
Pyralvex λέω να του βάλω κ αύριο κ μετά τέλος.
Από διατροφή συνεχίζω με βρασμένους σπόρους και αυγοτροφή.
][/IMG]

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τρωει βρασμενους σπορους?

----------


## soupia

Ναι τους τρώει. Πάει ανα διαστήματα κ τσιμπολογάει.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αν πιστευεις οτι τρωει οσο χρειαζεται, να αρχισεις σταδιακα να μειωνεις το βρασιμο ανα πενταλεπτο, μεχρι να ξαναγυρισει στους ξερους σπορους.

----------


## jk21

θελω να μου πεις αν αυτο δεξια το μεγαλο λευκο ειναι απλα το ραμφος και δεν ηταν κατι που υπηρχε και δεν το βλεπω τωρα

και τι ειναι αυτα πανω και αριστερα που υπηρχαν και θα δεις πιο κατω οτι συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν

----------


## soupia

To μεγάλο λευκό δεξιά πρέπει να είναι τα πουπουλά όπως έχουν πιεστεί.

Θα προσπαθήσω αύριο για καινούρια φώτο για να δούμε αν έχουν υποχωρήσει τα υπόλοιπα άσπρα στίγματα. Απλά είναι τέτοιο σημείο που δεν είναι εύκολο.
 Συν ότι τον έχω ταλαιπωρήσει αρκετά  με το να τον πιάνω καθημερινά.
Τα άσπρα αυτά δείχνουν μόλυνση ή και τίποτα άλλο; Συνεχίζουμε με pyralvex;
Θα του δώσω κ αύριο τους βρασμένους σπόρους που έχω έτοιμους και από μεθαύριο θα μειώσω το βράσιμο κατα πέντε λεπτα.
Εξακολουθεί να κάθεται αρκετή ώρα στο ένα πόδι. Ακόμα και τώρα που κοιμάται.

----------


## jk21

αυτη η φωτο δεν ειναι καινουργια; 




εδω συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν εκτος του μεγαλου που ευτυχως ειναι κατι ανωδυνο


αν εχουν μειωθει ,τοτε θα το συνεχισεις 
αν παραμενουν στασιμα ,οχι και θα δουμε πως θα προχωρησουμε μετα 

βγαλε και την πατουσα απο κατω οπως και την κοιλια

----------


## soupia

Λοιπόν νέες φωτο.
Πρώτα κοιλιά:
[IMG][/IMG]

Στόμα:
[IMG][/IMG]

πατούσες
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

πατουσα ,κοιλια καθαρα !

στο στομα κανει σαν μυτουλα λευκη αριστερα απ τη γλωσσα ,αλλα ισως ειναι ψευδαισθηση της φωτο ... 

ας σταματησεις τα φαρμακα και να το παρακολουθεις .Σε τυχον διογκωση ή εμφανιση σαλιων ενημερωνεις αμεσα

----------


## Μπία

Καλή έκβαση εύχομαι και γρήγορα να σου χαρίσει τα τραγουδάκια του!

----------


## soupia

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας και κυρίως τον Κο Δημήτρη.
Οπότε από αύριο τέλος τα φάρμακα και ελπίζω να επανέλθει σύντομα στα φυσιολογικά του.
Επίσης καιρός είναι να του κάνουμε και μια παρουσίαση μιας κ πρόσφατα μετακόμισε σε ποιο μεγάλο ''σπίτι''.

----------


## soupia

Καλησπέρα κ πάλι. Συνεχίζω το θέμα μιας κ το ογκίδιο στο πόδι μεγάλωσε πάλι. 
Επίσης εδώ κ μερικές μέρες του φεύγουν πούπουλα. Όχι πολλά αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως περνάει πάλι πτερόροια.
Δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν κελαηδάει. Κάνει κάποιες προσπάθειες αλλά η φωνή του βγαίνει ''αλλοιωμένη''.
Έχω αρχίσει πάλι epithol στο ογκίδιο εδώ κ 3 μέρες.

MG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

την επανεμφανιση ευλογιας το χειμωνα τη φοβαμαι .. συνηθως δεν ειναι μονο ξερου τυπου τοτε ....

βαλε αν μπορεις μια κοντινη φωτο να δουμε οτι πραγματι ειναι οτι την αλλη φορα 

κανε και ενα ελεγχο στο στομα , αν ειναι καθαρο απο λευκο σημαδακι

----------


## soupia

Οκ θα βγάλω αύριο φωτο κ θα κοιτάξω κ το στόμα.

----------


## soupia

Μία φώτο πριν λίγο. Χειροτέρεψε αρκετά.

MG][/IMG]

----------


## soupia

Κ μια φωτο από το στόμα.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

θελω να δεις στο στομα αν αυτο που δειχνω ειναι τροφη ή συνεχιζει να υπαρχει



Στο ποδι καθαρισε με οξυζενε και θυμισε μου τι αλοιφη εχεις  .Υπαρχει τραυματισμος αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι απο ευλογια ή τσιμπημα απο το ιδιο λογω φαγουρας γιατι υπαρχει και ακαριαση στα ποδια

----------


## soupia

epithol και novaquasol έχω

----------


## jk21

καθαρισε με οξυζενε (αν δεν εχεις ,εστω αραιωμενο betadine ) και μετα βαζε καθε απογευμα epithol στο ογκιδιο αλλα και στα δαχτυλα

----------


## soupia

οκ θα συνεχίσω την epithol την οποία όπως είχα γράψει έχω ξεκινήσει εδώ κ 3 μέρες.
Οπότε πιστεύτε ότι δεν είναι ευλογιά;
Κοιτάξαμε το στόμα και, με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη, υπάρχει αυτό το σημάδι.

----------


## jk21

αν υπαρχει το σημαδι ειτε ευλογια ειναι υγρης μορφης ,ειτε τριχομοναδα και αν ειναι εντελως επιφανειακο ισως και candida 

θελω αυριο που θα υπαρχει καλος φωτισμος να βγαλεις μια εστιασμενη εκει στο στομα

----------


## soupia

οκ θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω αύριο.

----------


## soupia

Λοιπόν σημερινές φώτο από το στόμα κ το πόδι. Υπόψη ότι οι φώτο είναι με φλας και ειδικά το χρώμα στο στόμα του είναι πιο ροζ απ΄ότι στη φωτο.
Το πόδι έχει πληγιάσει λίγο. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να του βάλω πέρα από την epithol για το ογκίδιο; πχ αντιβιωτική κρέμα;
Είναι αρκετό καιρό έτσι κ έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί αρκετά.


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

βαλε λιγες μερες fucidin ή neoterramycine δερματικη αλοιφη (οποια βρεις ) σε φαρμακειο  και θα δουμε .Πρωτα θα καθαριζεις με οξυζενε το σημειο

σε ενα 3ημερο βαλε ξανα το στομα σε φωτο

----------


## soupia

fucidin είχαμε στο σπίτι οπότε έβαλα αυτή. Να βάζω ταυτόχρονα κ epithol για τα ακάρεα ή να τη σταματήσω προς το παρόν;

----------


## jk21

οχι σταματησε και βαζε λιγη fucidin και στα δαχτυλα αλλα μια φορα την ημερα εκει  .Στο ογκιδιο πρωι απογευμα

----------


## soupia

οκ κ πάλι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου!

----------


## soupia

Μία φώτο από το στόμα. Γενικά το πουλάκι είναι αρκετά καλύτερα κ έχει ζωηρέψει. Έχει αρχίσει πάλι δειλά δειλά να κελαηδάει κ δε στέκεται στο ένα πόδι τόσο συχνά.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

το ποδι πως παει; στο στομα ειναι πεντακαθαρο !

----------


## soupia

Το πόδι είναι καλύτερα. Έχει υποχωρήσει το ογκίδιο. Έχω βγάλει φωτο αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να την ανεβάσω στο photobucket. Mόλις τα καταφέρω θα τη βάλω να τη δείτε.

----------


## soupia

Επιτέλους τα κατάφερα. Nα συνεχίσω με τη fucidin;

G][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

βαλε αλλες δυο μερες μηπως εξαφανιστει το κακαδο εντελως και σταματα .Μονο στο κακαδο πανω 


Αν παραμενει και μετα τοτε θα κανεις διαλλυμα με 1 μερος betadine ή ιωδιο απο φαρμακειο και 10 μερη (σε ογκο ) γλυκερινη απο φαρμακειο και βαζε μια φορα με μπατονετα ή πινελακι καθε απογευμα μεχρι να εξαφανιστει .Θα κανει τον κυκλο και θα εξαφανιστει

----------


## soupia

οκ σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## soupia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Επαναφέρω το θέμα καθώς το καναρινάκι μας άρχισε πάλι να κάθεται φουσκωμένο κ στο ένα πόδι. Στην πραγματικότητα ποτέ δεν σταμάτησε να το κάνει απλά το τελευταίο διάστημα το κάνει πιο συχνά.
Έβγαλα μερικές φώτο για να μου πείτε πάλι τη γνώμη σας. Έβαλα κ μία της κοιλιάς. Όταν δεν κάθεται φουσκωμένο είναι δραστήριο και κελαηδάει αρκετά. 
Επίσης όπως θα δείτε ένα νύχι του (εκεί που παλιότερα είχε βγάλει ένα ογκίδιο) μεγαλώνει τώρα με κλίση προς τα πάνω κ είναι λίγο μαυρισμένο.


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Το πουλι εχει φουλ ακαρεα στα δαχτυλα και θελει αλοιφη καθε μερα για καμμια βδομαδα 

το νυχι να το κοψεις λιγο πιο πανω απο εκει που ξεκινα η φλεβα

----------


## soupia

Οκ σε ευχαριστώ. Θα ξεκινήσω πάλι epithol. Yπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να απαλλαγεί οριστικά από τα ακάρεα;

----------


## jk21

αν δεν καθαριζουν εντελως   (δεν λεω επανακαμψη του προβληματος που μπορει να οφειλεται σε μη τελειο καθαρισμο του χωρου  ,αλλα ορατη μη εξαφανιση του προβληματος  ) τοτε 1 σταγονα pulmosan σε γυμνο σβερκο ,παραλληλα με τη χρηση αλοιφης (το ενα τα σκοτωνει ,η αλοιφη τα σκαει  και αναπλαθει τον ιστο των ποδιων )

----------


## soupia

Συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση. Ξεκίνησα με epithol Κάθε απόγευμα. Το Σαβ/κο θα κάνω μια πολύ καλή απολύμανση του κλουβιού με ζεστό νερό κ χλωρίνη.
Το νύχι του θα το κόψω σήμερα το απόγευμα. 
Μπορεί να οφείλεται μόνο στα ακάρεα που κάθεται φουσκωμένο σαν μπάλλα;

----------


## jk21

το γιατι βρισκεται στο ενα ποδι  ,πολυ πιθανο .Το να ειναι φουσκωμενο σαν μπαλλα δεν μου πολυαρεσει  .Βαλε την κοιλια συνολικα να φαινεται ολη και αν δεν σου πουνε κατι αλλο τα παιδια  ,αν δεν μπω σημερα αυριο ,θα τα πουμε Κυριακη βραδυ ,γιατι δεν ξερω αν θα εχω δικτυο

----------


## oasis

> αν δεν καθαριζουν εντελως   (δεν λεω επανακαμψη του προβληματος που μπορει να οφειλεται σε μη τελειο καθαρισμο του χωρου  ,αλλα ορατη μη εξαφανιση του προβληματος  ) τοτε 1 σταγονα pulmosan σε γυμνο σβερκο ,παραλληλα με τη χρηση αλοιφης (το ενα τα σκοτωνει ,η αλοιφη τα σκαει  και αναπλαθει τον ιστο των ποδιων )


Δημητρη ειχα ακουσει οτι σε περιπτωσεις που γινεται το προβλημα με τα ακαρεα επαναλαμβανομενο, μια σταγονα πουλμοζαν στο καθε ποδι... ξερω ειναι επικινδυνο για να ερει σε επαφη με το στομα.

----------


## soupia

Θα βάλω αύριο φώτο από την κοιλιά.

----------


## Cristina

Μήπως χρειάζεται ενίσχυση με βιτ Α. Αν έχει έλλειψη βιτ Α , το δέρμα είναι πιο ξερό και σπάει εύκολα, διευκολύνοντας έτσι ακαρεα και μικρόβια να εισέλθουν μέσα στο δέρμα. 
Και εγω πέρασα κάτι αντίστοιχο με 2 gouldian που είχαν το ένα ακαρεα στα πόδια και το άλλο ποδοδερματιτιδα. Ο κ. Δημήτρης jk21, με συμβούλεψε να δώσω βιταμίνες στο νερό ( απο αυτές που είχα η muta vit είχε την μεγαλύτερη συγκέντρωση βιτ Α ) και από δίπλα και λαχανικά πλούσια σε βιτ Α ( σπανάκι, φύλλα παντζαριού, καρότο, κοκκινη πιπεριά, κρόκο αυγού, μπρόκολο) . Και φυσικά για τα ακαρεα epithol για 7 μέρες. Τελείωσε η θεραπεία, τα πόδια είναι καλά και συνεχίζω που και που με βιταμίνες στο νερό και κάθε μέρα λαχανικά.
Υπάρχει και ένα γενετικό πρόβλημα με αβιταμίνωση Α σε πουλιά που έχουν τον λευκό παράγοντα στο φτέρωμά τους( πχ λιποχρωμικα καναρίνια ή αλλά πουλιά με αλμπινισμό) και χρειάζεται έχτρα παροχή σε αυτά τα πουλιά σε βιτ Α.
Το ποδαράκι που μαζεύει έχει κάτι άλλο, μήπως είναι λιγο πρησμένη η άρθρωση σε σχέση με το άλλο πόδι;

----------


## soupia

Σημερινές φώτο από το δάχτυλο κ την κοιλιά. Το νύχι το έκοψα στο σημείο που μου είπατε.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στο σημείο που ενώνεται το νύχι με το δάχτυλο πάει να σχηματιστεί πάλι ογκίδιο.
Συνήθως όταν κάθεται στο ένα πόδι στέκεται με το ''καλό'' πόδι. 
Χριστίνα δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο πρήξιμο στην άρθρωση. Αυτό για την Βιτ. Α δεν το γνωρίζω.
Ας περιμένουμε τη γνώμη του κ. Δημήτρη.
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Cristina

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγω, χωρίς να έχω πείρα. Σήμερα, σε Ένα σεμινάριο που παρακολούθησα, μπορώ να πω ότι μου μοιάζει με ψώρα που θέλει poulmosan. Θα δούμε τι λένε και έμπειροι.



> Δημητρη ειχα ακουσει οτι σε περιπτωσεις που γινεται το προβλημα με τα ακαρεα επαναλαμβανομενο, μια σταγονα πουλμοζαν στο καθε ποδι... ξερω ειναι επικινδυνο για να ερει σε επαφη με το στομα.

----------


## jk21

το δαχτυλο δειχνει να καθαριζει σιγα σιγα με την αλοιφη και να συνεχιστει μεχρι να καθαρισει εντελως 

το νυχι βγαινει με κλιση προς τα πανω ... δεν ξερω γιατι ... δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω επισης αν ειναι μολυνση εκει η φλεγμονη στο ποδι ή ξηρη ευλογια απο κουνουπι αλλα ειναι νωρις θα ελεγα να εχει ξεκινησει ο ιος 


το πουλμοσαν ειναι ιβερμεκτινη .Η οποια εχει σαφως δραση και εναντιον των ακαρεων ειτε εσωτερικων ειτε εξωτερικω .Δινεται οταν το προβλημα επιμενει ή ειναι μαζικο σε ολοκληρο κοπαδι ,αλλα δινεται ειτε με σκευασμα διαλυτο στο νερο και δρα μεσω της ποσοτητας που απορροφαται στο αιμα ειτε βαζοντας αποκλειστικα μια μια σταγονα στα πουλια μεγεθους καναρινιου στο σβερκο ή στην μασχαλη  οπου περνουν αρτηριες και ετσι παει παντου και στα αγγεια απο τα οποια ρουφανε αιμα τα ακαρεα στα δαχτυλα .Δεν ειναι εντομοκτονο επαφης .Ενα αλλο σκευασμα που εχει τετοιο εντομοκτονο (επαφης και οχι μεσω του αιματος ) ειναι το podagrine που εχει την ιδια ουσια με το carbaryl  .Θεωρω εφευρεση των εκτροφεων το πουλμοσαν εξωτερικα στα ποδια πουλιου μικρου σαν το καναρινι ... δεν παιζουμε με την ποσοτητα που πιθανον θα απορροφηθει απο τα πουλια ... και σιγουρα μια σταγονα δεν φτανει και για τα δυο δαχτυλα  ,ισως ουτε δυο ,για να τα καλυψει πληρως

----------


## soupia

Οπότε θα συνεχίσω με την epithol και βλέπουμε.

----------


## soupia

Λοιπόν συνεχίζουμε το θέμα γιατί το καναρινάκι μας δεν πάει καλά.
Εμφάνισε κάποια από τα συμπτώματα που είχε κ τους προηγούμενους μήνες.
Είδαμε στη μια άκρη στο σουπιοκόκκαλο μια κόκκινη απόχρωση σαν αίμα. Επίσης στο πόδι που είχε ένα πρόβλημα στο δάχτυλο κ είχε εμφανίσει ένα ογκίδιο, τώρα εμφανίστηκε ένα νέο ογκίδιο σε άλλο δάχτυλο (το πίσω).
Το καναρίνι δεν είναι τόσο ζωηρό πλέον κ κελαηδάει λιγότερο. Έβγαλα κ μια φώτο όταν κάθεται φουσκωμένο. Το ξέρω είναι λίγο μακρινή αλλά δε με αφήνει να πλησιάσω με τη φωτογραφική.
Ένα άλλο που κάνει τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες είναι ότι πάει κ τσιμπάει τα κάγκελα.
Ανησυχώ αρκετά γιατί είναι μήνες αυτή η κατάσταση και δεν σταθεροποείται η υγεία του.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

και ξηρη ευλογια   *Ευλογιά Καναρινιών* 
και τα ακαρεα υπαρχουν ακομα εστω και ελαχιστα μειωμενα .... το οτι ειναι φουσκωμενο και για να τσιμπαει τα καγκελα ισως κατι το ενοχλει στο στομα ,με ανησυχει για υπαρξη και υγρης μορφης 

πρεπει να ανοιξεις το στομα να δεις αν εχει τιποτα ανωμαλιες εσωτερικα

----------


## soupia

Κάποια εμφανή πληγή στο στόμα δε φαίνεται να έχει. Κ τα ακάρεα όπως πολύ σωστά είπατε έχουν ελάχιστα μειωθεί. 
Με ανησυχεί η επανεμφάνιση των ίδιων συμπτωμάτων. Επίσης μου κάνει εντύπωση που κ την προηγούμενη φορά
εμφανίστηκαν ταυτόχρονα τα ακάρεα, η ευλογιά κ το θέμα με το στόμα.
Ποιά η γνώμη σας Κ Δημήτρη; Τι αγωγή νομίζετε ότι χρειάζεται;

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

κατω απο τη γλωσσα μου φαινεται λιγο περιεργα αλλα μπορει να ειναι η φωτο που μας μπερδευει ...

να του εχεις μαλακη τροφη να μπορει να τρωει .αν εχει υγρη ευλογια θα εχει δυσκολη καταποση .αν και ιος αν δουμε οτι δυσκολευεται να φαει και το ογκιδιο ματωνει ισως δωσεις αντιβιωση να αποφυγεις δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις .Στο ποδι βαλε αλοιφη και για τα ακαρεα και στο ογκιδιο μια φορα καθε μερα

----------


## soupia

Tην epithol πόσες μέσες συνεχόμενα μπορούμε να τη βάζουμε; Το ρωτάω γιατί ήδη τη χρησιμοποιώ περίπου 10 μέρες.
Χρειάζεται να μπαίνει στο ψυγείο με τις ζέστες;
Στην παρούσα φάση η χρήση pulmosan θεωρεται ότι είναι απαραίτητη;
Στο φαγητό δε φαίνεται προς το παρόν να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## jk21

η επιθολ μπαινει οσο θες , αρκει να μην λαδωσεις το φτερωμα του πουλιου και να μην αρχιζει να στρεσσαρεται εντονα απο τα πιασιματα .Το λιγο στρες δεν πειραζει .Για να το πιανεις ευκολα , βγαζε τις πατηθρες απο το κλουβι

μην την βαζεις στο ψυγειο γιατι θα σφιξει .απλα μην την εκθετεις στον ηλιο


δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα αν βαλεις πουλμοσαν .δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω 100 % υπευθυνα αφου δεν ειμαι γιατρος

----------


## soupia

Καλησπέρα κ χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!
Δυστυχώς το καναρινάκι φαίνεται να είναι σε άχημη κατάσταση. Από το πρωί ήταν συνέχεια φουσκωμένο αλλά εδώ κ μία ώρα περίπου κάθεται όπως το βλέπετε στις φώτο με κλειστά τα μάτια κ σκυμμένο το κεφάλι.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Δυστυχώς φοβόμαστε για τα χειρότερα.
Οποιαδήποτε γνώμη είναι καλοδεχούμενη μήπως κ το γλυτώσουμε.

----------


## jk21

πως ηταν αυτες τις ημερες; αποτομα εξελιχθηκε; 

βγαλε φωτο το στομα εσωτερικα να ξαναδουμε και την κοιλια

----------


## soupia

Φαίνεται να έχει πάλι δυσκολία να φάει τους σπόρους του. Του έβαλα αυγό κ μπανάνα τώρα κ του βράζω σπόρους.
Ναι η εξέλιξη ήταν απότομη. Θα προσπαθήσω για φώτο.

----------


## jk21

λεω να μην το αφησεις ησυχο και να δουμε και την καρινα του .αν δεν ειχε μονιμα και μαλακη τροφη τοσες μερες θα εχε σιγουρα καρινιασει

----------


## soupia

Κε Δημήτρη δίκιο έχετε. Ορίστε οι φώτο. Στη γλώσσα είχε ένα μικρό εξόγκωματάκι, Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείτε να το δείτε στη φώτο.
Το πουλάκι δεν έχει καθόλου δυνάμεις. Δεν αντιστάθηκε καν να το πιάσω.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Κ μία από το πόδι
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ξερω τι ειναι ... ισως μολυνση απο μικροβιο ή μυκητα αλλα για τριχομοναδα δεν εχω εμφανες σημειο 

ο προλοβος ομως δειχνει να ειναι με κατι γεματος  .δες πως ειναι τεντωμενος .επιβεβαιωσε το αν μπορεις

----------


## soupia

Το ξαναπιάσαμε κ όσον αφορά τον πρόλοβο : στο κάτω μισό είναι σκληρό ενώ στο πάνω μισό είναι κάπως πιο μαλακό.

----------


## jk21

η μια κινηση ειναι να ξεκινησεις φαρμακα ,αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το τι πρεπει να χτυπησουμε και δεν μπορω να παρω την ευθυνη να σου πω δωσε αυτο ή δωσε το αλλο ... Βλεπω σιγουρα ερεθισμενη γλωσσα και εκει το nystamysyn σιροπι αδιαλυτο στο στομα και μια αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη σε μορφη γελης , ισως να κανανε δουλεια .Δεν μπορω να ξερω αν πολυ χαμηλοτερα υπαρχει τριχομοναδα ή το πουλι εχει ογκιδια εσωτερικα ευλογιας οπως σιγουρα ειχε εξωτερικα , οποτε τζαμπα θα επινε φαρμακο για τριχομοναδα ....

Το πρωτο που πρεπει να κανεις ,ειναι να του εξασφαλισεις μαλακη τροφη καθε μερα και αν δεν τρωει να το ταιζεις  και αν ειναι φουσκωμενο ακομα και αφου εχει ηδη φαει  να βαλεις μια ευρεου φασματος αντιβιωση στο νερο .Εχεις καποια;

----------


## soupia

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποια αντιβίωση

----------


## jk21

Βρες σε διημερευον την augmentin των 250 mg σε σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα και ενημερωσε μας .Παρε και συρριγκα του 1 ml

----------


## soupia

Κατάφερα κ βρήκα τελικά την augmentin των 250 mg σε σκονη. 
Η κατάσταση του πουλιού είναι ίδια. Τουλάχιστον φαίνεται να τρώει κάπως καλύτερα με τους βρασμένους σπόρους κ το αυγό.

----------


## jk21

Ετοιμαζεις το διαλυμα οπως λενε οι οδηγιες στο σκευασμα για να γινει απο σκονη υγρο .Αφου το ετοιμασεις ,διαλυεις την ποσοτητα που θα σσου στειλω σε πμ σε 100 ml νερου και βαζεις καθε μερα στην ποτιστρα για μια εβδομαδα αλλα θελω συχνη ενημερωση ενδιαμεσα για την εξελιξη

----------


## Cristina

Εύχομαι να γίνει καλά το πουλάκι!!!

----------


## soupia

Οκ. Σας ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες. Ξεκίνησα σήμερα την αγωγή. Θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους.

----------


## soupia

To πουλάκι είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση. Με δυσκολία μετακινείται, είναι φουσκωμένο όλη την ώρα και είναι σκυμμένο με το κεφάλι προς τα κάτω.
Φαίνεται τελείως εξαντλημένο. Πάει τσιμπάει τους βρασμένους σπόρους κ το αυγό. Νερό πίνει ελάχιστα.
Προσπαθήσαμε να του δώσουμε λίγο νερό με τη σύριγγα, προκειμένου να πιεί κ την αντιβίωση.

----------


## jk21

Σου στελνω δοσολογια στο στομα για το φαρμακο

----------


## soupia

Δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερε παρόλο τον αγώνα που έκανε. 
Τουλάχιστον τις τελευταίες του στιγμές τις πέρασε μέσα στα χέρια της γυναίκας μου.
Θα μας λείψει.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους κ ιδιαίτερα τον Κο Δημήτρη για το ενδιαφέρον που έδειξε.

----------


## Cristina

Λυπάμαι πολύ!...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Λυπάμαι. Τουλάχιστον προσπάθησες. Αξίζεις ένα νέο πουλάκι. Σκέψου το. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ... δεν τα καταφεραμε ...

----------


## dikai

Κρίμα.

----------


## soupia

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.
Είμαστε σε αναζήτηση καινούριου.

----------


## Troulinia

Διάβασα απο την αρχή όλα τα μηνύματα χωρίς να δω τα τελευταία και μου ήρθε λίγο απότομο που είχε στενάχωρο τέλος το καναρινάκι σας. Λυπάμαι πολύ, κάνατε ότι μπορούσατε και γι' αυτό όπως είπαν και οι φίλοι πιο πάνω, σας αξίζει ένα νέο παιδάκι να το αγαπάτε και να το φροντίζετε!!  :Happy:

----------

